# howler brewing co lang lang



## koshari (11/2/18)

Dropped in for a couple. Mostly pretty strong <5% beers but the heavy hop sack is right up my ally... but at 5.8% wont be knocking em back like session ales. Me mate Al not a big fan of the bold hoppy beers they have is settling on the guest beer jetty read dromana dark ale.

Helen is the deso so shes enjoying a love me long time pils.


----------



## DU99 (11/2/18)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## koshari (11/2/18)

DU99 said:


> thanks for the heads up


your welcome, they had a 2 piece band playing covers that was really good, if it wasn’t 40kms away i think i would be a regular but like the foragers drop for us will need to be a special occasion venue.


----------

